

Ask HN: What is the current best in GUI Javascript libraries? - CJefferson

I am currently developing a website of puzzle games, written in Javascript.<p>Rather than use Canvas, we are currently aiming to use movable divs, drag and drop.<p>What are the current best libraries for GUI Javascript development, in particular which will work on various browsers, iDevices and Android?
======
david927
Consider SVG, in particular RaphealJS

